# Maltese Dropped Ears



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 2 1/2 mo maltese and I have noticed that she has one dropped ear and the other halfway up. Should I start tapping her ears at this young age? For how long should they be tapped? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

As far as I know malts are supposed to have drooping ears... Part of their beauty! I have never heard of taping a malts ears. Please check with your vet before you do anything.

Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

When they are babies you will see that one ear can be up and one down. As long as your puppy is not scratching or rubbing its ears I wouldn't worry - no smell coming from the ears. Don't tape her ears, she is normal.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

thats what i was told also that they have dropped ears


----------



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advise. I have read that sometimes before the dogs get their adult teeth their ears will go up and down a number of times. I decided not to tape due their tendency to ear infections. Anyway, in the future it won't even matter how her ears are. We'll still love her anyway.


----------

